# Ford 5900



## Jim H (Apr 16, 2020)

Good morning all , I have a ford 5900 tractor with a Great Bend Loader installed. I have had a few problems with it (two problems have been resolved and one is not) Problem # 1 - clutch won't engage . # 2- power steering not function . # 3 - PTO shaft does not stop when disengaged. The first problem for some reason is ok now . When I put the tractor in storage for the winter , The clutch would not engage . Then this spring as I was trying to move it to the barn to split the tractor the clutch started to work and has worked fine since . I will obviously keep an eye on it. Issue #2- The power steering not working . Last year I split the tractor to find the clutch issue (found nothing) but after putting the tractor back together , the power steering would not work , I did not reverse any lines when reassembling the tractor. I tried to purge any air from the lines to no avail. I changed the oil filter and o ring. Nothing seemed to make any difference . This morning I went to check to output pressure on the pump but for some reason the power steering started working. I turned the steering wheel "lock to lock ten to fifteen times earlier but it made no difference. Then today it started working.
Issue# 3- pto shaft not stopping when disengaged. It just seems to "coast" making it very hard to hook up any powered implement. Any ideas would be appreciated , Thank You...Jim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jim,
OK, so the clutch and power steering are working at the moment. Sounds to me like this tractor needs to be worked more. Even during storage, Take it out and run it. Stir the fluids, get everything lubricated internally, keep things functional.

Your tractor has an independent PTO. Pry a 2x4 up against the PTO shaft to see if it will stop with minor force. If you can stop it with relative ease, the problem is with your PTO brake. If not, your clutch pack discs are the problem.

I would get the PTO clutch repaired, but until you do, turn the engine 'off' when hooking up the PTO shaft.


----------



## Jim H (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback . As far as the PTO goes , I can stop it with my hand so I know the clutch is engaging but when driving with the bush hog or the tiller raised the unit is turning and when I lower it to the ground it stops. I have used several tractors over the years (JD R, JD 3020, JD 5010 ,Farmall 200, Ford 1900 ). None of them would "coast" I don't know how to adjust the pto brake band or how to get to it. Thank you....Jim


----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a 5000 and the PTO brake has an adjusting screw on the left side of the tractor. It’s down near the floorboard. Near the PTO handle. It should have a locking nut on the screw. It shouldn’t take but a slight turn of the screw after loosening the nut.


----------



## Jim H (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you , I have located the lock nut and adjustment screw . I will be trying to adjust it this afternoon , I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Jim H (Apr 16, 2020)

I just went out to try the "fix" you suggested. It worked perfectly, This is a problem I have had with this tractor since I bought it in 2006 . I only adjusted the screw 90 degrees clockwise and the shaft stopped like it should. Again I Thank you....Jim


----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)

Glad I could help.


----------

